

InboxQ (YC W10): Snagging Customer Leads from Twitter - answerly
http://blogs.forbes.com/tomtaulli/2011/04/08/inboxq-snagging-customer-leads-from-twitter/

======
Alex3917
I love the concept of InboxQ, but after a few weeks I disabled it because
there were too many spammers asking the same question every day on the terms I
was searching for. There needs to be some way to block certain users, and also
to block certain strings of text.

~~~
answerly
Thanks, Alex. That is definitely something we are aware of and are adding a
"mute" button so you can block the type of users that you are talking about.
We are also building a quality filter specifically to address that type of
behavior (ie so those folks just don't show up in the first place).

------
dirtae
InboxQ's core functionality is very nice, and I've been using it lately to
help promote one of my products.

I haven't been able to figure out why it is delivered as a browser extension,
though. It doesn't seem to add any value, and in fact makes it more difficult
to use than if it were just a standard web app. For example, if I have InboxQ
popped open in Chrome and then I switch to another application to do some
research or copy a link, then when I switch back to Chrome, InboxQ is closed.

~~~
answerly
Thanks for the kind words and feedback!

>>I haven't been able to figure out why it is delivered as a browser
extension, though

This came largely from alpha user feedback. Those folks told us that they
wanted access to the question stream, but didn't want another login to manage
to access Twitter data. So, we started with the extension which made it easy
to be notified when there were new questions.

We are working on a web app as well as integration into some of the major
Twitter clients and social media dashboards. Eventually we'll get to mobile
(another highly requested platform). That way folks will have lots of options
as to how they access our tools.

~~~
dotBen
I think this is a great example of why you should look to your customers for
inspiration but not necessarily specific direction.

Although your users might not want 'another login to manage twitter data' they
also probably wouldn't want every startup in this space to go the same route
and create a browser extension _you can have unlimited logins, you can't run
unlimited browser extensions_.

I would put the web app on top priority as for now I'm put off installing yet
another browser plugin.

~~~
answerly
Cool- definitely happy to let you know when the web app launches.

------
jayliew
InboxQ has a really smart team, and I know they're hiring too :) I'm not
affiliated with InboxQ.

------
theklub
This is cool and I will def try it out, I've been doing this manually for a
while.

------
garylutes
Installed but cannot see the toolbar in Firefox (3.6.16)
[http://getsatisfaction.com/inboxq/topics/firefox_add_on_inst...](http://getsatisfaction.com/inboxq/topics/firefox_add_on_installed_but_not_visible_on_toobar)

Great concept!

~~~
answerly
When that happens it is usually a conflict with another extension. If you
email me with the other extension you may be running we can do our best help
out (joe@inboxq.com).

